# Cage Size



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Does anyone know a good cage size for an indoor pigeon. Im just putting a single pigeon in my house and im trying to get an appropiate cage size for 1.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

logomono13 said:


> Does anyone know a good cage size for an indoor pigeon. Im just putting a single pigeon in my house and im trying to get an appropiate cage size for 1.


general standard is 2sq feet per bird. Definitely has to be wide enough that the bird can stretch its wings without touching the sides. Height is not as important but adds interest as you can create levels of perches for the bird to hang out on

People do keep singles, and for some it works, but pigeons are not really meant to be solitary creatures, and they have really strong breeding instincts. So eventually the bird will be desperate for a mate and having no other pigeon around will turn those attentions to you.

Some think it is cute, but I personally think it is pretty sad, because you cannot fulfill them in that way. The male with hump and drive you to the nest, and get desperate and frustrated when you don't comply. the females will constantly be broody and try attract your attention to mate with her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have to agree with LisaNewTumbler, in that unless the bird is for some reason handicapped to the point where he can't be kept with other pigeons, than it's kind of mean to keep him alone. They live to mate up and breed, and they are flock birds. 
Some use the metal dog crates, which come in different sizes, to which a shelf can be added for roosting. Or a similar size cage. And he needs a couple of hours a day out of cage for exercise and interacting. Something large enough for him to be able to move around in and have a shelf in.


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Well, I somewhat agree...*



LisaNewTumbler said:


> general standard is 2sq feet per bird. Definitely has to be wide enough that the bird can stretch its wings without touching the sides. Height is not as important but adds interest as you can create levels of perches for the bird to hang out on
> 
> People do keep singles, and for some it works, but pigeons are not really meant to be solitary creatures, and they have really strong breeding instincts. So eventually the bird will be desperate for a mate and having no other pigeon around will turn those attentions to you.
> 
> Some think it is cute, but I personally think it is pretty sad, because you cannot fulfill them in that way. The male with hump and drive you to the nest, and get desperate and frustrated when you don't comply. the females will constantly be broody and try attract your attention to mate with her.


I understand where you're comeing from, but it wont necessarily be alone. I is gonna be in my room, but still will have time with all my other pigeons, the jacobin pair, their babys and his or her brother or sister. And my chickens love pigeons, especially chicks, chicks dig pigeons......The one i keep indoors will be one im training. And males dont always try to attract you like that. neither do females. I do happen to know that pigeons of the same gender as the owner tend to get along better when raised from a baby, and they do look at you as a mate, and thats what makes training that much better, because the two of you are more connected. Same thing with dogs....most ant hormonaly driven, but some are.....


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

logomono13 said:


> I understand where you're comeing from, but it wont necessarily be alone. I is gonna be in my room, but still will have time with all my other pigeons, the jacobin pair, their babys and his or her brother or sister. And my chickens love pigeons, especially chicks, chicks dig pigeons......The one i keep indoors will be one im training. And males dont always try to attract you like that. neither do females. I do happen to know that pigeons of the same gender as the owner tend to get along better when raised from a baby, and they do look at you as a mate, and thats what makes training that much better, because the two of you are more connected. Same thing with dogs....most ant hormonaly driven, but some are.....


mmm yes and no. Dogs are very different. A dog's pack mentality is not based solely on reproducing, there are a lot more levels of friendship and companionship that have nothing to do with mating and sexual frustration.

With pigeons it is different. Pigeons live and get along in flocks but only bond to their mate. And their drive is to reproduce. So in my opinion it just leads to frustration. It may be of a benefit to you because it brings him closer to you, but if you are going to do that I would suggest retiring him at some point and allowing him to have a real mate.

Do what you think is best, just saying that from my experience with an extremely friendly male dove who spent a couple of years glued to me became very sexually frustrated at about 3 years old and was absolutely desperate to drive me to a nest.

Its good that he has other bird companions though I suspect he'll prob court and bond with one of the pigeons, whether you want him to or not.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons and chickens shouldn't be housed together. Aside from the chickens being able to hurt the pigeons, they can also spread disease to them.


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Pigeons and chickens shouldn't be housed together. Aside from the chickens being able to hurt the pigeons, they can also spread disease to them.


I don't house my chickens with my pigeons... When I get a chance I let them out to free range with the chickens, and well the jacobins think the are chickens soooo


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> mmm yes and no. Dogs are very different. A dog's pack mentality is not based solely on reproducing, there are a lot more levels of friendship and companionship that have nothing to do with mating and sexual frustration.
> 
> With pigeons it is different. Pigeons live and get along in flocks but only bond to their mate. And their drive is to reproduce. So in my opinion it just leads to frustration. It may be of a benefit to you because it brings him closer to you, but if you are going to do that I would suggest retiring him at some point and allowing him to have a real mate.
> 
> ...


None is really understanding me, maybe because I'm not saying it right. Yes he will have a mate. Yes he will be with other pigeons, and yes him and his mate and children will live inside


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

ok, i'm glad 

yes, definitely didn't get that.

Thought you wanted him bonded 'mated' to you to make training easier.


----------

